# Found an odorless fish oil



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri's on the Dr. Harvey's, and when we first started I quickly found that he didn't like the smell of fish oil, and that I couldn't add it to his food. Instead I did the flax and hemp oils and chia seeds, but was disappointed he couldn't get the nutrients from fish oil as well. Anyway, I recently saw an ad for Iceland Pure salmon oil in a dog mag that said it was non-smelly, so I decided to give it a try, and it actually is! So Perri eats it without a problem. I'm so glad. I thought I'd share in case anyone else has the same problem.
Iceland Pure salmon oil


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They also sell that at Only Natural Pet store.com


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh, yes - don't get it from the IP site bc their shipping is more than the bottle! I just linked to it for the info. I got mine from entirelypets for $9.99. Oh and CATDOG5 coupon for $5 off any order, so that would cover shipping.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I sell it too and it's great stuff. My store is undergoing some changes and unfortunately that is one thing I need to let go. If anyone wants to try some I'll ship it for free. I have several bottles left so just PM me.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

ok, I have what is probably going to sound like a dumb question. I know I have taken flax seed for my own hair before. I don't have Zippy on any of this, and I believe she could benefit from it. I just didn't know how much to give. I have her on a script from the vet for glucosamine and that is it other than her NB food which is now the fish and sweet potatoe formula.
Would this fish oil be all I would need to give her for her coat????? :smhelp:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's the stuff I use for Jazz and Pixie. They seem to either not even notice it on their food, or they like it. It has made a HUGE difference in Pixie's coat and skin. I couldn't be happier with it. There is a great shop near me that sells it, so I don't ven have to order it. It's great stuff.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told that the *only* fish oil you should give to dogs is *salmon oil*. I believe the thinking behind it was that regular old fish oil doesn't work as well, if at all.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Mar 29 2009, 07:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753102


> ok, I have what is probably going to sound like a dumb question. I know I have taken flax seed for my own hair before. I don't have Zippy on any of this, and I believe she could benefit from it. I just didn't know how much to give. I have her on a script from the vet for glucosamine and that is it other than her NB food which is now the fish and sweet potatoe formula.
> Would this fish oil be all I would need to give her for her coat????? :smhelp:[/B]


Perri gets 1/4 teaspoon. He should be on more but there's only so much you can put in a small amount of already mushy food without him thinking it's too much. But I digress lol. I'm sure it will soak into a dry food good though and you could add more if you wanted.
As far as which oil you should give I really don't know. I would think since it's a fish food you wouldn't need to add fish oil? And if you give flax the brand I like is Spectrum organic filtered as opposed to the unfiltered, because it has a more pure taste and Perri is more accepting of it.


QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 30 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753926


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told that the *only* fish oil you should give to dogs is *salmon oil*. I believe the thinking behind it was that regular old fish oil doesn't work as well, if at all.[/B]


It is a salmon oil.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Mar 30 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754010


> QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Mar 29 2009, 07:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753102





> ok, I have what is probably going to sound like a dumb question. I know I have taken flax seed for my own hair before. I don't have Zippy on any of this, and I believe she could benefit from it. I just didn't know how much to give. I have her on a script from the vet for glucosamine and that is it other than her NB food which is now the fish and sweet potatoe formula.
> Would this fish oil be all I would need to give her for her coat????? :smhelp:[/B]


Perri gets 1/4 teaspoon. He should be on more but there's only so much you can put in a small amount of already mushy food without him thinking it's too much. But I digress lol. I'm sure it will soak into a dry food good though and you could add more if you wanted.
As far as which oil you should give I really don't know. I would think since it's a fish food you wouldn't need to add fish oil? And if you give flax the brand I like is Spectrum organic filtered as opposed to the unfiltered, because it has a more pure taste and Perri is more accepting of it.


QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 30 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753926


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I was told that the *only* fish oil you should give to dogs is *salmon oil*. I believe the thinking behind it was that regular old fish oil doesn't work as well, if at all.[/B]


It is a salmon oil.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just went back to this post because I had asked if there was anything in addition to the fish oil that I should be giving Zippy. I just found your suggestion for the flax seed oil. I wrote the name and will check into it and order. How much of it and how do you administer this to Perri?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, he gets a 1/4 teaspoon of the flax and I mix it in his food. You shouldn't need to order the flax oil as it's readily found in any health food store, in a fridge in the supplement section. There is another brand that is also organic, Barleans, but I haven't seen it in a filtered version like Spectrum has. Again I get the filtered only because Perri is so picky and it has a "cleaner" taste, but if Zippy isn't too picky I wouldn't worry about it and try the Barleans if that is the only organic brand available where you go.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 27 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752354


> I sell it too and it's great stuff. My store is undergoing some changes and unfortunately that is one thing I need to let go. If anyone wants to try some I'll ship it for free. I have several bottles left so just PM me.[/B]



LOL....what ever you don't sell let me know because I was thinking of bring in that brand.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought the one from Only Natural Petstore.com, and I've been using it for about a month now. 

My two can tell there's something "fishy" about their food, LOL. I squirt a small amount onto

their raw food, and I fork feed them their food, but I notice they're not as "eager" to eat it.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you get the Iceland Pure brand or onlynaturalpet's brand?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 12 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775500


> Did you get the Iceland Pure brand or onlynaturalpet's brand?[/B]


Hehe, sorry, I should have clarified. I got the OnlyNaturalPet brand.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Try the Iceland Pure, I bet you'll have better luck with it.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 13 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775895


> Try the Iceland Pure, I bet you'll have better luck with it. [/B]


Thanks for the suggestion. :flowers: 

I'm going to give the Iceland Pure one a try next.


----------

